# Time for a new PC Sound Card



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

It's time to begin shopping again, as I am bored of playing around with my collection of Creative SB's, XFi's and Auzentech cards that I currently have.

*I came across these and was wondering if anyone here is running one ?*ONKYO PCƒI�[ƒfƒBƒI�»•i�î•ñ�FPCIƒfƒWƒ^ƒ‹ƒI�[ƒfƒBƒIƒ{�[ƒh | ƒIƒ“ƒLƒˆ�[Š”Ž®‰ïŽÐ

I have never ben a big fan of VIAenvy based cards, but perhaps the platform/chipset just needed the right manufaturer to make it work, same as what Auzentech did using C-Media chipsets....which lead to Asus buyng up and locking down the market on them, being exclusive now....and forcing everyone else out.

I really only travel in the 'mainstream' PC hardware circles, as even though it's my life/job, certain specialty hardware, such as Audiophile Sound Cards are a bit of a mystery to me...as well as who makes them currently.

Can anyone offer any suggestions that I may not be familiar with ?

I would like a GOOD Analog card, with Optical onboard as an alternative for movies etc.....similar to the setup of the average Auzentech card.
Upgradeability of OPAMPS etc (such as with Auzentech cards) would be a bonus as well.

Thanks in advance,
Allan


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

This is the front runner so far, from what I have found:

ONKYO SE-90PCI SN 110dB 24bit/192kHz PCI Sound Card PC - eBay (item 150509245881 end time Feb-17-11 03:01:21 PST)


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> This is the front runner so far, from what I have found:
> 
> ONKYO SE-90PCI SN 110dB 24bit/192kHz PCI Sound Card PC - eBay (item 150509245881 end time Feb-17-11 03:01:21 PST)


Are Japanese audio drivers compatible with US Windows versions? If that CD comes up in Japanese, would you know which button is install or ok?


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Why would you not get a CMI8788 based card? I had a Xonar PCI card (less than 100 USD and kicks ass) but a storm took it out, so when I replaced it I went all out and got an HTOmega Claro XT with headphone amp. Let me tell you... that card is a freaking SQ beast! 

HT Omega - Claro halo XT

I run analog out to a receiver, and it sounds amazing with music, movies, whatever. When I do don my Sennheiser's, my eyes roll back in my head. Oh man. I call it "aural sex." :blush:


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

kvndoom said:


> HT Omega - Claro halo XT
> 
> I run analog out to a receiver, and it sounds amazing with music, movies, whatever. When I do don my Sennheiser's, my eyes roll back in my head. Oh man. I call it "aural sex." :blush:


thank you very much. I just found my new sound card 

<EDIT>
Does it come with the analog daughter board as well ?
I want to employ a crossover/DSP setup etc with Foobar2000 and could really use that.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner... I was actually looking for this thread but I was thinking it was on a different forum! :blush:

Yes, the XT comes with the analog board.


----------

